# how can i tell if i really have amazon frogbit?



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't know what Amazon frogbit is but I do know it is difficult to ID anything without a picture. ;-)


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazon frogbit grows groups of pads. Usually 3-5 leaves then it will split off a runner and grow another group. Mature leaves are usually 1/2"-1" in diameter. It will grow long roots that can grow to be several inches to a foot+ in length.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

the other frogbit doesnt grow the long roots? sorry heres a few pics of what i have.


















this is an old picture, before i added my congo tetras. the roots did seem to get VERY long when moved my tank to my fiance's house. about 1'.... but when i added my congos all the roots got short... im guessing because they are eating the roots. 










my mature pads seem to be just about an inch and about 5 per plant it looks like. so the question is with the pictures i have, do i have amazon frogbit?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

it looks like frogbit to me. does it flower? frogbit flowers...


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

No doubt that's frogbit. Some of mine don't grow long roots while other's do. I'd say half of mine grow long roots the other half don't.


----------



## pbScapes (May 1, 2013)

Yep. That's frogbit. Some of ours seem to grow roots at the rate of a couple of inches a day while others are slower. I pinch back roots to a depth of an inch or so all the time, and the plants are unaffected.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

Well my question isnt is this frogbit or not. I thought i had amazon frogbit. But another member didnt think so. I cant find the differences between amazon and european


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

That is one very serious invasive species


----------



## slowgrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any information/experience regarding different varieties of Frogbit, be it Amazon or not? I have some of genocdex's Frogbit and it is substantially larger than the Frogbit I am used to seeing. The leaves are also considerably thicker and I would describe them as spongy. I have previously owned a type in which the leaves are typically about the size of a nickel and far more delicate, being thinner and less spongy. The leaves and stalks on some of genocdex's Frogbit are quite large, some measuring a few inches. You can sort of see this in the first picture, a little left of center.

Is it possible there is a mini (dwarf) variety or are these separate species? As usual, the internet is filled with conflicting information and conjecture.

And yes MeCasa, Frogbit can be quite invasive and so should be disposed of accordingly.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

genocdex said:


> so about 4 years ago i was sold amazon frogbit. i didnt think anything of it. looked just like all the pictures ive ever saw. but recently i sold some to a member here and he seems to think its not amazon frogbit but another type. how can i tell the difference? id like to know what ive been giving away/selling for sure.


Hi geocdex,

Probably the most easy way for us to identify various species is by the flower. For example, Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit) has a substantially different flower compared Hydrocharis morsus-ranae. And although the flower of Limnobium laevigatum and Limnobium spongia look very similar, the leaf shape of Limnobium laevigatum is much rounder than that of Limnobium spongia.

Based upon the pictures of the leaves I would say you have Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit).


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

slowgrower said:


> And yes MeCasa, Frogbit can be quite invasive and so should be disposed of accordingly.


I didn't meant to sound judgmental, it was more surprise. Because people were concerned over the specifics of variety I thought it rare.

Believe me I have neither desire or reason to lecture anyone, even my basements made of glass ;-)


----------



## slowgrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi geocdex,
> 
> Probably the most easy way for us to identify various species is by the flower. For example, Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit) has a substantially different flower compared Hydrocharis morsus-ranae. And although the flower of Limnobium laevigatum and Limnobium spongia look very similar, the leaf shape of Limnobium laevigatum is much rounder than that of Limnobium spongia.
> 
> Based upon the pictures of the leaves I would say you have Limnobium laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit).


Good info Seattle_Aquarist. I honestly never noticed my Frogbit flowering but will keep an eye out for it.



MeCasa said:


> I didn't meant to sound judgmental, it was more surprise. Because people were concerned over the specifics of variety I thought it rare.
> 
> Believe me I have neither desire or reason to lecture anyone, even my basements made of glass ;-)


Not judgmental in the least. I was just reemphasizing your comment. Tactfulness has never been my strong suit:icon_redf


----------

